# Disneyland Paris



## 105754 (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi there has anyone got the lowdown on this site in Paris

International Campsite Maisons-Laffitte 

Tips on this site or any other site near Disneyland that has got a train/bus service nearby, we dont want to move the mh just pitch up & use local transport to get to DLP & Paris. 

Any do's & dont's would help, never done France before all info' very much appreciated.


----------



## 109353 (Jan 20, 2008)

*paris*

hiya,

cant help on campsite i'm afraid but whichever one you chose, dont drive through paris, go around it, maniacs the lot of them, i.m a driving instructor and thought i had seen everything, but wow! they dont give a damn over there, rest of France no problems just Paris.
You can park in the disneland car park as well for 13 euro per night although there is no hook-up and there is a train station there that goes into paris. Disneyland is fantastic, i had the long face at the thought of going there but after a couple of hours i was just as excited as they where about the whole place. Enjoy!

William


----------



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

If you dont need electric the carpark in Disney is ideal. We stayed over Xmas. The food in Disney is very very expensive so it was great to go back to the van for a rest and something to eat. The train takes you straight into Paris if you want a day out without the van. 
Dawn x


----------



## 105754 (Jul 10, 2007)

*disneyland paris*

hi thanks for that looking to stay at 1 site for 1 week not moving the mh & do 3 days at DLP & 2 days in Paris(TOWER ETC) using local transport & 2 days chilling(recovering with some adult beverages)


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: paris*




wm1918 said:


> hiya,
> 
> cant help on campsite i'm afraid but whichever one you chose, dont drive through paris, go around it, maniacs the lot of them, i.m a driving instructor and thought i had seen everything, but wow! they dont give a damn over there, rest of France no problems just Paris.
> 
> William


A little tip if you drive around the periferique, dont stay on the inside lane as the traffic comming on has right of way...........and they will just swoop out!!


----------



## 113169 (Jun 10, 2008)

Only just saw your post we have done Disney paris twice, staying at Le Jablines campsite about 9kms from Disney, local bus calls in to campsite. Owners of site really helpful and speak english. You do not have to move motorhome at all.


----------



## Bryanor (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

We stayed at Maisons Laffitte a few years ago. Site is Ok and the RER (suburban train) is direct from there to central Paris and Disneyland - very easy.


Bryan


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

We stayed at Maisons Lafitte too - probably about 10 years ago, with Eurocamp, so can't really comment on the facilities etc - it may have changed. The situation is good - on an island in the Seine, nice watching barges go by. Fairly easy walk up to RER which is handy for Paris - it also goes direct through to DisneyLand, but takes quite a while. (Over an hour I think - a very long journey back late at night with tired kids!)


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

I am doing Paris and DLP this summer.

I am staying at http://www.huttopia.com/en/Versailles_versailles_paris_campsite.html for Paris, it's beside the RER and has a nice forest too.

Then I am going to stock up on all food/water etc doing a very short drive over to DLP and stay in their car park.


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Have stayed at Maison Laffitte and Huttopia in October 2007. Laffitte excellent smallish town - 10 min walk to RER. On banks of Seine and u can watch car barges going by. Shopping etc in the town. Very pleasant, lots of static vans, but dead quiet when we were there. Access to it is down narrow roads with parked cars so might be interesting if busy. 

Huttopia excellent for Versailles, but a strange site which was OK 'cos it was empty but would be a nightmare if busy. Pitches weave between the trees on a slope at weird angles. Difficult with big motorhomes, I would think.

We loved both, but it was really quiet in October and I don't think I'd go to either in high season.


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

I have also stayed at Maison Laffite and spent over one and a half hours getting to Disney by road from it.
Its only an ok site and if Disney is your main target either park in Disney Car park or use camping Jablin. Jablin is very close to Disney and is a better site in my opinion, you also have a lake next door which caters for a lot of water sports, so might be a good place to chill.

Tip for you for Disney, is that if you intend parking there it is at least €20 per night, if you were intending staying for four or five days, one of you should buy an annual pass as this will give you free parking as well as park access and will quickly pay for itself.

The Marne la Vallee RER station is also within 5 min walk from the car park and gives you easy access into Paris(about 45 min)

Another option not to rule is to stay in a disney hotel, i know it sounds strange but it was cheaper last Easter to get an all inclusive deal (hotel and tickets) than for use just to buy tickets

Hope this helps
Finyar


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thinking of taking two grandchildren to DisneyParis in Mid July so went on the French Website to research the Annual Pass. As has been said there's no reference to the Annual Pass on the English website.

I did some calculations which were interesting.

On the English website, to buy a 4-day Hopper Pass (for the price of 3-day-an offer) was £110 per adult and £93 per child (3-11yrs). So for us it would be a total of £406. 8O 8O . Then there's m/home parking at 20Euros per 24hrs

To buy an Annual Pass it would be 129 Euros per person (any age) and kids under 7yrs it's Free (until 16th July)-so for us a total of 387 Euros-approx £351. And Free Parking. And the possibility of going back a few times for nowt.

So those who've recommended buying the Annual Pass are quite right, there's potentially savings to be had.

The other point is, it's possible, on the French WebSite, to pay for a "temporary" Annual Pass and print it off-then exchange it at Disney for a "Permanent" . This would be useful for us as it's possible we may not make it there till just after the 16th July cut-off point for the "Free" pass for the little un.

Thought you may like to know especially if anyone's thinking of trying to get a Freebie ticket for under 7's.


----------

